# More Cheese Pics



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I made this Chevre for a Christmas Eve party using milk I froze over the summer.

Both logs are seasoned with artichoke and bacon,









Then one is rolled in cracked pepper and the other in paprika,









Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH Christy I am just GREEN with envy.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

> Both logs are seasoned with artichoke and bacon,


That sounds delicious! Beautiful photos!


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Oooooh Christy! Artichoke and Bacon..... yummy!


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Those are great! Sound so yummy!!


----------

